# Called for a while today



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*I went out for a little while today, I worked my 12 hours and decided to try for something. I went in set up my foxpro, found myself an elevated perch and called a while. Even though I did not do any good it was enjoyable being in the woods. I am Headed to the woods this afternoon Bowhunting so Hopefully I will connect, if Not I will enjoy a peaceful evening in the woods!!*

*If I am Rambling and not making any sense it may be from lack of SLEEP LOL!!! :~)*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Your not at all Richard, good luck!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I understood everything but, why you did that to that poor defenseless monkey.

OH and good luck !


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

What are you bow hunting for? I have yet to try bow hunting, maybe becuase im scared i wont pick up another gun.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Rambl'in---yeah, right. !!!!!---your just addicted to Predatortalk the same as the rest of us and you just gotta post something.lol

.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well no posts yet...you either fell asleep in that tree and are still up there or you missed and do not want to tell us or you are still on the blood trail and getting ready to gut and drag.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well no posts yet...you either fell asleep in that tree and are still up there or you missed and do not want to tell us or you are still on the blood trail and getting ready to gut and drag.


lol


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry Guys I have been Camping/ Hunting for the last few days, But that is all HUNTING Only seen a couple of deer! I dont know what the heck is going on this year they just not moving much so far. No gut piles so far.

I have however went out predator hunting a couple times this week, No Luck with that yet either!

Yes Cat I am addicted just like the rest of yall! LOL

Bowhunting for Deer Is My Favorite time of the Year! Single Six, Yes You will pick up a gun after you try it!

Pics soon I Hope!


----------

